# seizures in horses



## tpottalula (24 February 2012)

Hi has anyone ever had a horse who has developed seizures , my 20yr old mare has had 2 seizures in the last 6 weeks , it only seams to be happening when she is tied up , she suddenly starts pulling back and then starts to have a seizure , i have spoken to my vet and she said it could be  artharitus or maybe a tumour in her brain or spinal cord , has anyone experianced this in there horse ?


----------



## Polonaise (4 March 2012)

Does she have any other symptoms?


----------



## Fruitcake (4 March 2012)

I had an old mare a few years ago who developed something similar with injections as she got older.  (She was around 20 when it started if I remember correctly).  It wasn't a seizure as such; She'd just back away from the needle and fall flat on the ground for a few seconds, then get up quite calmly.  Obviously, the vet was there on these occasions and saw what happened.  He said it seemed like some sort of fear reaction.  She'd never been bothered by needles before and certainly wasn't a highly strung type so I thought it was strange but the vet said he wasn't overly concerned.  She seemed completely fine otherwise and lived until she was 34.


----------



## silverbullet (4 March 2012)

What are the seizures like - does she seem to "pass out" or are they more like having a fit or does she stagger? 

My pony had a spell a few years ago now of having episodes where he'd seem like he was drunk - they'd come on quickly and pass quickly then he'd be fine. His was a poyassium/phosphate imbalance caused by a genetic problem - he's ok now on a controlled diet and is still fighting fit at 27!!


----------



## fatpiggy (5 March 2012)

Hi OP. I'll PM you. My mare has epilepsy.


----------



## Meg2 (6 March 2012)

I have a Shetland pony mare that has had 3 seizures since last May. They seem to be brought on by a fright or her throwing her head back. She then falls against the walls and then to the floor with her legs moving really quickly and her head and neck extended back.
 it doesn't last long but is quite frightening to watch. When she gets up after she seems a bit dazed for a while. Bloods taken after the seizure had raised muscle enzymes. She has had a bout of laminitis about a week after the seizure which I suspect is related to the toxins in her system. Vet thinks it is probably interference with blood flow to her brain . She is not on any treatment. At the moment it is manageable because she is a small pony that is not ridden. Not so manageable with a bigger horse.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 March 2012)

Hi Meg2

Yes, your pony's seizures are almost certainly related to a problem with the head or neck.   Pushing the chin up and making the animal walk backwards is a standard neuro test.  Could arthritis in the spine or axial joint be a possibility? The increased muscle enzymes just reflect the "workout" that the muscles have been given during a seizure.  I have arthritis in my neck which occasionally causes huge spasms in my arms and believe me, it HURTS and my biceps particularly feel like I've been in the ring for a few rounds with a heavyweight boxer afterwards! I would consider a Cushings test as well, just to rule that in or out of the mix.


----------



## Meg2 (6 March 2012)

Thanks fat piggy , I did ask about a Cushings test but the vet thought it unlikely as she has no other symptoms. I'll keep it in mind to ask again though.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 March 2012)

My girl has Cushings too but has no symptoms (test was 82 normal is 29).  The vet just saw her "bed hair" coat on the side she lies down on and given that she is 29 assumed the worst! How old is your pony?


----------



## Meg2 (6 March 2012)

That's interesting, we should probably get her tested so. 
I'm not sure how old she is but at least 20. Is your mare on treatment?


----------



## Pasha (6 March 2012)

Our 24yr old had 2 seizures last Autumn - we didn't know what they were at first as the first time the yard called and said that he hadn't got up. I rushed down there (5 mins away) and he was up eating his brekkie so assumed he'd had a lay in.

The second time, same phone call but when we got there he was down, dazed and confused. Called the vet who arrived 45 mins later and he was still down.

Vet was very blase and said nothing to worry about as he is not ridden and that they are very common. As long as he isn't distressed or hurts himself, no need to call him.

Thankfully he hasn't done it since. He has Cushings and is on medication for it.


----------



## meinthejt (7 March 2012)

My daughter's old pony (early 30's) developed seizures while said daughter was in vet school.  Sadly, he seemed to lose his sense of smell and taste and was not eating or doing well on Phenobarbital.  

It was very sad, we elected euthanasia when it became apparent he was not going to get better and began developing "bed sores" because he lay down so much while on the Phenobarb.  We did not have an autopsy done, but are pretty sure it was a brain tumor.


----------



## fatpiggy (7 March 2012)

Hi Meg2 again. Treatment for her Cushings or the epilepsy?  Yes to both!!  Its like a chemists in my tackroom - Pracend for the Cushings, phenobarbitone and potassium bromide for the seizures and Metacam for her arthritis.  Carnage for my bank balance


----------



## JoBird (7 March 2012)

This happened to a 25 year old mare of mine - everytime it was caused by a stressful event, like being led in with other horses who bullied her or, (similar to another poster) with an injection (although that was more a fainting, whereas the others she actually fitted). Vet gave her a clean bill of health and says it was epilepsy triggered by stress.  I moved to another yard with just my horses (so she wasnt bullied) and it NEVER happened again.  She lived for another 10 years and she was ridden and it NEVER happened again. Chin up, hopefully you can find out the trigger and take that away and all will be well x


----------

